# Wide bucks



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

Ok guys lets see 'em -- kills or cams -- bucks that are super wide. Anybody have any?


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

This ones not "super wide" but he definitely has a good spread...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thecfive (Jul 8, 2012)

My widest 22" inside.


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

Those are both NICE!!


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

the one I'm hoping to get this year


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

Thecfive said:


> My widest 22" inside.


Man thats a hell of a buck! Well done sir :brew2:


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

here are a few


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Nice bucks.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Check these out


----------



## sotx23 (May 4, 2010)

Here are 3 from our place down south. The wide 12 is too young, we think the big 10 is 5.5, and the real wide 15/16 pt will be getting shot this season.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sotx23 (May 4, 2010)

Sorry added 2 pics of the young 12

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sotx23 (May 4, 2010)

Another angle of the wide shooter

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

whoa....


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

Wow keep em coming guys these are some great deer

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## buckwild (Oct 12, 2012)

...


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Cpl of nice ones from the same place....kind of wide I guess, 344" total
...41" wide


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Holy cow Walter those are the biggest east Texas deer I have ever seen.


----------



## Raven (Jan 22, 2009)

This has always been my favorite.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

CHARLIE said:


> Holy cow Walter those are the biggest east Texas deer I have ever seen.


Actually they are Charlie NE Tex....thats what ya get when ya let them 8s get old


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

Raven said:


> This has always been my favorite.


HF or LF?????????????????????


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

grayson said:


> HF or LF?????????????????????


no of*fense*


----------



## webb09 (Sep 7, 2012)

My best 24 inches


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

This one is on my neighbors camera, we usually see the same deer. We have a couple other bucks on our camera that are also on his. Hopefully Gracie can catch him slipping through!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raven (Jan 22, 2009)

Gray--
HF. Too many poachers & honest folks want this on their wall... 
:dance:


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

*Wide one*

Cool thread...


----------



## day0970 (May 21, 2004)

here is the one i am after


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

awesome bucks!!!!!


----------



## wildbill (Aug 11, 2005)

Sorry for the bad picture, but I lost the original and this is the only copy i have left...


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

[/ATTACH][/ATTACH]Obvioulsy no wide WT's in the hill country but these two guys at my Zoo Blind better look out.


----------



## Farpiece (Apr 27, 2013)

2013 & 2014


----------



## txcowpoke (Sep 18, 2007)

My sons buck


----------



## alien750 (May 21, 2010)

*East TX*

One that showed up this month on a small 75 ac tract in the middle of Crockett National Forest. Hopefully he shows up during shooting time.


----------



## boatlift (Jun 23, 2009)

This is my widest, he's almost 26"


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Lots of great buck!


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

29


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

Here is widest one it was 22


----------



## la gaviota (May 2, 2014)

241/2 wide score 151









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kbp (Aug 6, 2013)

Can y'all please send some of those genetics to Karnes County!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cincolomas (Oct 21, 2010)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Wow awesome post,


----------



## WADER13 (Jul 20, 2008)

*How wide?*

How wide do yall think this one is?


----------



## WADER13 (Jul 20, 2008)

Sorry it came out sideways


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

What yall think?










formally known as "osoobsessed"
Www.baffinbayrodandgun.com


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

One more....lol










formally known as "osoobsessed"
Www.baffinbayrodandgun.com


----------

